# IO-Link Ein- und Ausgänge für den Schaltschrank



## blimaa (24 Februar 2020)

Hi

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem IO-Link Slave (?), welches total 8 Ein- und Ausgänge drauf hat. Dies soll für den Schaltschrank sein (Hutschienenmontage).
Ich finde irgend wie nur IP65 Boxen mit M8 oder M12 Steckverbinder.
Kennt jemand etwas schlaues?

Gruss blimaa


----------



## SchneiderCC (24 Februar 2020)

Gerade erst von Siemens für 1200er eingesetzt (4-fach)
SM1278 IO-Link, 4xIO-Link Master 
macht was er soll.

Von IFM gibt es bspw. den AL1900 der ist dann auch 8-fach.

Edit:
Erst beim zweiten durchlesen bemerkt: du suchst ja einen Slave!


----------



## JesperMP (24 Februar 2020)

Hier IO-Link Hubs für die Hutschiene, mit 8 oder 16 Kanäle (frei konfigurierbar glaube ich):
https://assets.balluff.com/WebBinary1/MAN_BNI_IOL_3xx_000_K02x_DE_E19_DOK_936613_02_000.pdf
edit: Probier mal den PDF zu updaten wenn es erstmasl nicht richtig geladen werden.

edit: Wenn das Link nicht funktioniert, dann heissen die Module Balluff:
BNI IOL-309-000-K024
BNI IOL-309-000-K024-001
BNI IOL-310-000-K025
BNI IOL-310-000-K025-001
BNI IOL-310-000-K025-C09


----------



## hucki (24 Februar 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> BNI IOL-310-000-K025-001


Hier der Link dazu: https://www.balluff.com/local/de/productfinder/#/ca/A0009/cg/G0903/product/F09301/variant/PV152500

16 frei als Ein- oder Ausgang konfigurierbare Ports.
Hab' ich für kleine abgesetzte konventionelle Bedienfelder im Einsatz und bin damit zufriedener als mit der ET200 vorher.


----------



## blimaa (24 Februar 2020)

Hi

Die Balluff Dinger habe ich auch gefunden, da wir eigentlich für IO-Link Master und dez. Eingangsboxen nur Balluff haben. 
Allerdings hat mich das "Design" ein bischen abgeschrekt, aber für der Preis wäre es ja schon OK 
Wie sieht es aus mit IO-Link 1.0 und 1.1. Unsere Eingangsboxen haben alle 1.1.
Ist hier nur der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied oder gibt es da noch mehr?

Gruss blimaa


----------



## hucki (24 Februar 2020)

blimaa schrieb:


> Allerdings hat mich das "Design" ein bischen abgeschrekt, aber für der Preis wäre es ja schon OK


Sind letztendlich die gleichen Steckanschlüsse wie bei 'ner S7-1200 & Co. und ebenso auf 'ne Platine gelötet. Nur das man von oben drauf schauen kann, anstatt dass die Anschlüsse zur Seite "versteckt" in die Oberseite mit einem Gehäuse abgedeckt ist.





hucki schrieb:


> Hab' ich für kleine abgesetzte konventionelle Bedienfelder im Einsatz und bin damit zufriedener als mit der ET200 vorher.


Hier mal unser kleines Bedienfeld von innen mit ET200 und dem Balluff-Modul im Vergleich:





Letzteres ist durch die Steckverbinder auch nicht ganz so "knibbelig" zu verdrahten.





blimaa schrieb:


> Wie sieht es aus mit IO-Link 1.0 und 1.1. Unsere Eingangsboxen haben alle 1.1.
> Ist hier nur der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied oder gibt es da noch mehr?


Ist bei meiner Anwendung nicht entscheidend, daher hab' ich das nicht wirklich beobachtet.
Und mich interessiert eigentlich auch nur die Auslagerung der paar Ein-/Ausgänge, so dass ich die sonstigen Möglichkeiten bisher auch nur stiefmütterlich beachte.

Das einzige, was ich hier gern noch hätte ist die Kaskadierbarkeit der Balluff M12-E/A-Module. Bei denen kann man 2 Stück hintereinander schalten und hat so bis zu 30 Ports an einem IO-Link-Strang


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Februar 2020)

blimaa schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Die Balluff Dinger habe ich auch gefunden, da wir eigentlich für IO-Link Master und dez. Eingangsboxen nur Balluff haben.
> Allerdings hat mich das "Design" ein bischen abgeschrekt, aber für der Preis wäre es ja schon OK
> ...



IO-Link Geräte sind keine Slaves, sondern Devices.
Da Slave negativ behaftet ist, hat die Community entschieden, dieses Wort nicht zu verwenden.

Zunächst mal ist Hub für diese Geräte von Balluff falsch.
Ein Hub vervielfältigt das selbe Signal, z.B. USB-Hub macht aus einer USB-Schnittstelle am Rechner vier.

Ob 1.0 oder 1.1 hat keinen Einfluss auf die Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit.
IO-Link 1.0 war die erste Version, die auf den Markt kam. Bei ihr sind einige Funktionen der V1.1 noch nicht vorhanden, z.B. Datastorage und kompatibler Austausch.
Wie schnell Daten von einem Device übertragen werden hängt von der COM Version ab, für die das Device designd wurde, von der Anzahl der Daten, die übertragen werden müssen und von der Potenz des Masters ab.
Bei 1.0 Mastern muss man aufpassen, COM3 ist optional, alles kann, nichts muss, wie im Swinger Club.

Falls Du nachlesen möchtest:

https://www.ifm.com/download/files/IO-Link%20Handout%20DE_allg%20V1/$file/IO-Link%20Handout%20DE_allg%20V1.7.pdf

Leider ist eine Anmeldung für den Download erforderlich


----------



## blimaa (25 Februar 2020)

Besten Dank für die Infos.
So wie ich das nun sehe, ist Balluff der einzige Hersteller von einem Schaltschrank Modul.

Hier habe ich auch noch was gefunden, wo der IO-Link noch gut erklärt --> https://io-link.com/share/Downloads/At-a-glance/IO-Link_Systembeschreibung_dt_2018.pdf

Danke hucki, ein sehr schönes bildliches Beispiel. Wird ja auch ein preislicher unterschied zwischen Balluff und ET200sp sein 

Gruss blimaa


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Februar 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Falls Du nachlesen möchtest:
> 
> https://www.ifm.com/download/files/IO-Link%20Handout%20DE_allg%20V1/$file/IO-Link%20Handout%20DE_allg%20V1.7.pdf
> 
> Leider ist eine Anmeldung für den Download erforderlich



Ging bei mir auch ohne Anmeldung


----------



## JesperMP (25 Februar 2020)

Was kostet die Balluff dinger ?


----------



## hucki (25 Februar 2020)

Unter meinem Link oben nach Deinem 1. Beitrag ist auch ein Preis angegeben. 
Bei mir in D werden ca. 100€ angezeigt.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Februar 2020)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Was kostet die Balluff dinger ?



Die Balluff Dinger gibt es aber auch von anderen Herstellern.
IO-Link als Verdrahtungssystem ist nicht nur bei Balluff verfügbar.


----------



## blimaa (25 Februar 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Die Balluff Dinger gibt es aber auch von anderen Herstellern.
> IO-Link als Verdrahtungssystem ist nicht nur bei Balluff verfügbar.


Hast du konkret ein Beispiel dazu? Ich habe nur von Balluff gefunden.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (25 Februar 2020)

Hier Hersteller auflisten und dann für einige Firmen Werbung machen finde ich nicht richtig.

Aber google doch mal nach IO-Link Modulen.

Bei mir hat es gerade alle einschlägig bekannten Hersteller von solchen Geräten angezeigt.


----------



## hucki (25 Februar 2020)

Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren, denn ich hab sowohl gegoogelt als auch Siemens, ifm und jumo direkt danach befragt und alle haben negativ geantwortet.
Keiner von den genannten konnte bis dato mit frei konfigurierbaren E und A in nur einem Modul! dienen.
Und Alternativen sind ja immer interessant.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (26 Februar 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> Das würde mich jetzt auch interessieren, denn ich hab sowohl gegoogelt als auch Siemens, ifm und jumo direkt danach befragt und alle haben negativ geantwortet.
> Keiner von den genannten konnte bis dato mit frei konfigurierbaren E und A in nur einem Modul! dienen.
> Und Alternativen sind ja immer interessant.



Sorry, aber konfigurierbar habe wohl überlesen.
Dann müsst Ihr bis zur Hannover Messe warten.
Da bringt ein anderer Hersteller so ein Produkt auf den Markt.

Btw: Falls die Hannover Messe stattfindet


----------



## blimaa (26 Februar 2020)

Also mein google zeigt nur die M8 oder M12 boxen an, aber nix für den Schaltschrank.

Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (26 Februar 2020)

blimaa schrieb:


> Also mein google zeigt nur die M8 oder M12 boxen an, aber nix für den Schaltschrank.


Und bei denen anderer Hersteller sind bis dato auch nie Es und As in nur einem gemeinsamen Modul.
Meistens ist dann auch noch die Versorgungsleitung ein separater Anschluss.
Und Kaskadierung der Module ist nochmal ein extra Thema.
:icon_confused:

Mich würden Alternativen zu Balluff schon interessieren, zumal wir aufgrund unsere Zertifizierung normalerweise eh' mehrere Anbieter benötigen.


----------



## Chräshe (26 Februar 2020)

Was ist eigentlich der Vorteil der digitalen IO-Link Module?
  Bei den Analogsensoren könnte man ja noch argumentieren, dass man „wichtige“ Zusatzdaten mitbekommt, aber bei „0“ und „1“ macht das doch nicht mehr viel Sinn.
  Auch die Verkabelung wird nicht einfacher.
  Hab ich das schlagende Argument noch übersehen?


----------



## blimaa (26 Februar 2020)

Wir nutzen die Eingangsboxen mit M8 Anschlüssen um im Feld die Sensoren zu sammeln und dann nur mit einer Leitung zum Master zu gehen. Danach gehts auf Profinet. Daher würde ich sagen, die Verdrahtung wird schon vereinfacht.
Zudem sind die Boxen preislich schon atraktiv.


Gesendet von meinem LYA-L29 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chräshe (26 Februar 2020)

blimaa schrieb:


> Wir nutzen die Eingangsboxen mit M8 Anschlüssen um im Feld die Sensoren zu sammeln und dann nur mit einer Leitung zum Master zu gehen. Danach gehts auf Profinet. Daher würde ich sagen, die Verdrahtung wird schon vereinfacht.
> Zudem sind die Boxen preislich schon atraktiv.



Im Feld mit fertigen Steckern verstehe ich das.
Wobei es da doch auch eine et-200pro (ProfiNET) getan hätte…
Oder sind die zu teuer? 

Im Schrank finde ich das aber seltsam und sehe keinen Vorteil. Aber ich lerne gerne dazu.
Die selbe Funktionalität bei kleinerem Preis wäre schon interessant.


----------



## Matze001 (27 Februar 2020)

Im Schrank könnte ich mir das gut vorstellen als Ersatz für eine ET200S(P) in einem kleinen externen Schrank um ein paar Signale einzusammeln.
Dort wo zentral die SPS sitzt macht es meiner Meinung nach weniger Sinn, wobei 100€ für die EA-Anzahl bei der Packungsdichte interessant sein kann,
wenn schon ein IO-Link-Master mit freiem Port verfügbar ist.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## blimaa (27 Februar 2020)

Ja ET200pro sind schon ein Stück teurer und können nicht mehr, man sammelt ja auch dort nur ein paar Sensorsignale ein . Zudem sind sie ein gutes Stück grösser, was auch noch ein wesentlicher Faktor ist, wenn man kompakte Maschinen baut.
Wenn man eine kleine Verteilbox hat mit ein paar Ein und Ausgänge ist der Kostenfaktor schon intressant. Zudem zieht man zu jeder ET200 (egal SP oder pro) mindestens zwei Kabel ( ein Profinet und ein Versorgungskabel). Bei IO-Link ist es nur ein normales 4 Adriges Sensorkabel.

Also klarer Fall, dort wo die SPS sitz, kommen auch SPS Ein-/Ausgangskarten rein. Egal ob es ET200sp oder 1500er Karten sind.

Gruss blimaa


----------



## ADS_0x1 (27 Februar 2020)

blimaa schrieb:


> Ja ET200pro sind schon ein Stück teurer und können nicht mehr, man sammelt ja auch dort nur ein paar Sensorsignale ein . Zudem sind sie ein gutes Stück grösser, was auch noch ein wesentlicher Faktor ist, wenn man kompakte Maschinen baut.
> Wenn man eine kleine Verteilbox hat mit ein paar Ein und Ausgänge ist der Kostenfaktor schon intressant. Zudem zieht man zu jeder ET200 (egal SP oder pro) mindestens zwei Kabel ( ein Profinet und ein Versorgungskabel). Bei IO-Link ist es nur ein normales 4 Adriges Sensorkabel.
> 
> Also klarer Fall, dort wo die SPS sitz, kommen auch SPS Ein-/Ausgangskarten rein. Egal ob es ET200sp oder 1500er Karten sind.
> ...



Naja, dann kommt es aber darauf an, was du noch dahinter hängen hast. Die Teile gibt es noch als F-Module, die du über ein Mäuseklavier taufen kannst/musst, es gibt Reperaturschalter, Reversierstarter, FUs und was weiß ich nicht noch alles für Module... das ist teilweise schon sehr komfortabel. Gut, wer das nicht braucht, für den mag das eine Überlegung sein. Im Schaltschrank würde ich das (ET 200pro) auch nicht verwenden (wollen). 

Ansonsten finde ich die Balluf-IOLink-EA-Konzentratoren erst einmal sehr interessant. Danke für den Hinweis an dieser Stelle.

Viele Grüße!

Edit: Habe dann gerade mal das TIA Selection Tool angeworfen:
ET 200AL gibt es auch noch von Siemens:
https://new.siemens.com/global/de/p...me/industrie/io-systeme/simatic-et-200al.html
(Die gibt es allerdings auch für Ethercat von Beckhoff oder von MURR (aktiv, d.h. als RT Teilnehmer oder als passiver "Verteiler"))

ET 200eco ebenfalls als Feldmodule:
https://new.siemens.com/global/de/p...ndustrie/io-systeme/simatic-et-200eco-pn.html
Hier gibt es ebenfalls fehlersichere Kombimodule!

Und der Vollständigkeit halber noch einmal der Link zu den angesprochenen ET 200pro:
https://new.siemens.com/global/de/p...e/industrie/io-systeme/simatic-et-200pro.html


----------



## blimaa (27 Februar 2020)

Hi

Ja die ET200(SP, Eco, AL, etc.) kenne ich. Haben sicher auch ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Und wenn Motorstarter oder Safety im Spiel ist, dann gehen die Anforderungen auch wieder Siemens System. 
Kommt halt immer auf den Anwendungsfall an.


----------



## hucki (28 Februar 2020)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich der Vorteil der digitalen IO-Link Module?
> Bei den Analogsensoren könnte man ja noch argumentieren, dass man „wichtige“ Zusatzdaten mitbekommt, aber bei „0“ und „1“ macht das doch nicht mehr viel Sinn.
> Auch die Verkabelung wird nicht einfacher.


Doch, genau die wesentlich einfachere Verdrahtung ist bei uns das Hauptargument, weil IO-Link da keine besonderen Anforderungen stellt, wie es die ET200 z.B. mit dem benötigten Netzwerkkabel macht.


Weiter oben habe ich ja schon ein Beispiel gezeigt. Der Kasten hängt an einem Portal, welches für den Transport demontiert werden muss, daher hat die Verbindungsleitung eine Steckverbindung.
Ursprünglich alles konventionell verdrahtet mit HAN24DD vollbelegt.
Dann ET200 mit Hybridkabel im HAN6B. Nur 4 Versorgungsadern, daher mussten 2 Sicherungen in den Kasten wandern.
Jetzt mit IO-Link zurück zum HAN24DD, aber nur noch 9 Pins benötigt. Macht wieder genügend Reserve für die Zukunft und ein "kleineres" Kabel (und Sicherungen auch wieder mit den anderen vereint).



Auf der anderen Seite der Anlage hängt ein Verteiler mit Ventilen und zwei Druckschaltern:




Auch der muss für den Transport wieder ab (Anlage wird bei uns einmal komplett montiert für Funktionsprobe).

Den Schaltschrank sieht man ja links (muss auch ab). Sind nur ca. 2-4m Leitungsweg. Ursprünglich hatte ich ein Kabelbund von um die 20 Leitungen, dass ich bei der IBN beim Kunden wieder aufzulegen hatte.
Mit IO-Link nur noch eine 5 adrige Leitung. Die Feld-Verteiler sind mit am Verteilerblech. Ventilkabel können dadurch fertig gesteckt verbleiben.
Plus Verwendung von beidseitig fertig konfektionierten Kabeln von den Verteilern zu den Ventilen. Für den Preis von den Dingern kann man auch nicht selber basteln.
Außerdem viele Fehlerquellen eliminiert und notwendige Zwischentests (richtige Ventilzuordnung?) müssen bei der IBN nicht noch ein zweites Mal gemacht werden.


Den Mehrwert an Infos durch IO-Link nutze ich dabei nicht einmal. 
Das Nachteil dieser Lösung stellt für mich der höhere Konfigurationaufwand dar.


----------



## Blockmove (28 Februar 2020)

Ich bring hier noch Cube67 von Murrelektronik ins Spiel.
Setzen wir seit vielen Jahren ein.
Dafür gibt es auch IP20-Module. Die verbauen wir aber selten.
Alternativ haben wir auch noch Festo CPX und Siemens ET200S.
Das IO-System muss halt einfach zur Anlage passen.
Kein System deckt alle Anforderungen perfekt ab.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Spassbass (28 Februar 2020)

Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren auch im Maschinenbau eine Anlage mit IO-Link von Balluff aufgebaut.

Hierbei haben wir viel Geld gespart da wir 4 Schaltschränke im Feld eingespart haben.
 Die Inbetriebnahme war klasse und ich war total begeistert von den Analog Modulen. 
Ich hatte bei einer Spannungsmessung 0-10V von einem Poti nur noch Schwankungen von maximal 4 Inkrementen.
Ein weiterer Vorteil für uns war das wir den IO-Link auch über Schleifringe geführt haben um dort ein Modul mit digitalen Ein/Ausgängen und ein Analogmodul angebunden haben.
Das hat uns 15 Schleifkontakte gespart und die Signalqualität der Analogsensoren ist nicht zu vergleichen.

Wenn man schon IO-Link hat kann man auch toll die Turmleuchten von Balluff mit IO-LInk Anbindung nehmen. Da kann man viele tolle sachen machen.

Im Schaltschrank selber macht das meiner Meinung nach nur sinn wenn ich mir die ET200 Anschaltung sparen kann.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (2 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ich bring hier noch Cube67 von Murrelektronik ins Spiel.
> Setzen wir seit vielen Jahren ein.
> Dafür gibt es auch IP20-Module. Die verbauen wir aber selten.
> Alternativ haben wir auch noch Festo CPX und Siemens ET200S.
> ...



Wobei es IO-Link auch für Murr Cube67 gibt.

Ich habe Cube mal eingesetzt und war begeistert, wie einfach das ist.
Leider ist man an einen Hersteller gebunden.

Bei IO-Link hat man den Vorteil, dass sollte der eine Hersteller das Gerät nicht haben, hat es vielleicht ein anderer.
Und da IO-Link ein Standard ist, passt es auch zusammen.


----------



## Blockmove (2 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Wobei es IO-Link auch für Murr Cube67 gibt.
> 
> Ich habe Cube mal eingesetzt und war begeistert, wie einfach das ist.
> Leider ist man an einen Hersteller gebunden.
> ...



Es ist erfreulich, dass sich IO-Link so langsam durchsetzt.
Festo hat auch IO-Link (oder sowas ähnliches  ) für die CPX, Bihl und Wiedenmann hat's für ASI.
Die Unterstützung wird immer größer.
Jetzt noch eine vernünftige Standardisierung der Master-Konfiguration und ich bin glücklich und zufrieden


----------



## Chräshe (2 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Bei IO-Link hat man den Vorteil, dass sollte der eine Hersteller das Gerät nicht haben, hat es vielleicht ein anderer.
> Und da IO-Link ein Standard ist, passt es auch zusammen.



Solange du den Sensor konfigurieren musst, ist exakt das Gegenteil der Fall!
Du bist an den einen Hersteller gebunden, oder musst die Konfiguration im Master anpassen.
Ob bei Defekt ein 1:1-Tausch bei Gräten unterschiedlicher Versionen, ohne Probleme funktioniert, bleibt zu beweisen.

Im Gegenzug wäre bei digitalen Standard-Sensoren überhaupt nichts einzustellen.
Bei Analog-Sensoren müsste halt die Skalierung angepasst werden.

Solle es mal richtig intelligente Sensoren geben, dann hängt man die irgendwo an den Bus. Der Sensor hat eine projekteigene unverwechselbare Kennung. Die Einstellungen werden im Sensor und in der CPU hinterlegt. Für einen Tausch gibt es spezielle Funktionen, die die neue Kennung mit der alten austauscht…


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 März 2020)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Solange du den Sensor konfigurieren musst, ist exakt das Gegenteil der Fall!
> Du bist an den einen Hersteller gebunden, oder musst die Konfiguration im Master anpassen.
> Ob bei Defekt ein 1:1-Tausch bei Gräten unterschiedlicher Versionen, ohne Probleme funktioniert, bleibt zu beweisen.
> 
> ...



*ACK*

Da kann ich Dir nur zustimmen.
Genauso wie eine Einheitlichkeit bei den Mastern erforderlich ist, ist auch ein Hersteller-übergreifender Austausch erforderlich.

Bei den Mastern wurde das StandardMasterInterface spezifiziert. mal schauen, was daraus wird.

Bei den Devices sind IO-Link Profile im Gespräch. Das Device selbst wird überprüft, z.B. richtiger Druckbereich, der Hersteller aber nicht mehr abgefragt.
Leider noch Zukunftsmusik.


----------



## Blockmove (3 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Bei den Devices sind IO-Link Profile im Gespräch. Das Device selbst wird überprüft, z.B. richtiger Druckbereich, der Hersteller aber nicht mehr abgefragt.
> Leider noch Zukunftsmusik.



Die Profile geistern seit Anbegin durch die Werbeversprechen und Präsentationen zu IO-Link
Einheitliche Masterprojektierung höre ich auch schon lange Zeit.
Aber die Hersteller haben - meiner Meinung nach - den "normalen" Kunden / Anwender aus den Augen verloren.
Statt an den Basisfunktionalitäten zu arbeiten "bastelt" jeder Hersteller an noch so tollen I4.0- oder IoT-Funktionen herum.
2 Netzwerkschnittstellen, Master mit OPC UA-, MQTT- und / oder JSON-Schnittstellen.
Der ITler hilft aber nachts um 11 nicht dem Instandhalter beim Sensor- oder noch schlimmer beim Mastertausch.
Wir Maschinenbauer brauchen primär solide, wart- und beherrschbare Technik!
I4.0 und IoT müssen einen rechenbaren Benefit bringen und nicht Selbstzweck sein.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (3 März 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Die Profile geistern seit Anbegin durch die Werbeversprechen und Präsentationen zu IO-Link
> Einheitliche Masterprojektierung höre ich auch schon lange Zeit.
> Aber die Hersteller haben - meiner Meinung nach - den "normalen" Kunden / Anwender aus den Augen verloren.
> Statt an den Basisfunktionalitäten zu arbeiten "bastelt" jeder Hersteller an noch so tollen I4.0- oder IoT-Funktionen herum.
> ...



Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben.
Bitte schick genau diese Aussage, mit dem Absender Deiner Firma, an die Community.
Wenn Kunden keinen Druck aufbauen, passiert bestimmt nichts.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (3 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben.
> Bitte schick genau diese Aussage, mit dem Absender Deiner Firma, an die Community.
> Wenn Kunden keinen Druck aufbauen, passiert bestimmt nichts.



Welche Community?
Was soll das helfen, wenn jetzt ein einzelner irgend wenn anschreibt?
Damit hast du noch lange nicht die Hersteller überzeugt, vor allen diingen
werden die das auch nicht wollen, ansonsten währen Sie Messbar und Austauschbar!


----------



## Blockmove (3 März 2020)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir nur Recht geben.
> Bitte schick genau diese Aussage, mit dem Absender Deiner Firma, an die Community.
> Wenn Kunden keinen Druck aufbauen, passiert bestimmt nichts.



Ich habe unsere Anforderungen schon mit allen Aussendienstlern und Key-Account Managern der führenden IO-Link Hersteller diskutiert.
Wir setzen seit Jahren IO-Link ein. Und seit Jahren erkläre ich, dass wir nur Prozessdaten aus den Sensoren verwenden und am liebsten den Sensor gar nicht konfigurieren wollen.
Jedes Jahr kommen die gleichen Herren und zeigen mir die neuesten Features für IoT auf den Mastern und jedesmal erkläre ich, dass solange das Thema einheitliche Konfiguration, Datenhaltung und Datensicherung nicht gelöst ist, wir absolut kein Interesse an solchen Features haben.
Ehrlich gesagt habe ich die Schnauze voll.
Und das hat nichts mit Innovationsverweigerung zu tun, sondern ganz einfach mit Wartbarkeit und Folgekosten von Anlagen.

Simples Beispiel:
Viele werben mit Diagnose und Konfiguration über Weboberfläche.
Wir haben an den meisten Anlagen Siemens TP1500 Panel.
Natürlich ist der Internet-Explorer darauf veraltet und nicht mehr zeitgemäß.
Aber für eine Sensor-Konfiguration sollte es reichen ... Nur testet sowas keiner der Hersteller.
Wenn ich das bei den Gesprächen mit den Herstellern anspreche, dann ist die übliche Reaktion Schulterzucken.
Anstelle dass ich nun bei der Konstruktion die ganze Konfig über einen IE-Aufruf in die Visu integrieren könnte, muss der Instandhalter mit dem Notebook an die Anlage.
Ok, ich könnte natürlich ich für die Konfiguration ein eigenes Bild erstellen, mich durch seitenweise Parameterbeschreibung plagen und dann das alles über den Parameterkanal schicken.
Nur fehlt mir dazu die Zeit und die Lust und keiner zahlt die Mehrkosten.

So genug ausgekotzt 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

